# Polk Audio owners thread



## mikeb

We must have a few Polkies on the board. In the home theater I have LS90's (the old guys can still rock :jiggy: ) in the front, a CS350 center, and was using a pair of M5's for surrounds but since one bit the dust recently I am now using a pair of Paradigm Atoms I had sitting around, and a Def Tech Powerfield12 and a YamahaYST-SW150 sub. I am using a Polk RM6750 sub/sat system in the living room. Surely I am not all alone here.:yikes: 


Mike


----------



## Guest

Your not alone I have Polk`s myself.I have RTi12`s and CSi5 up front with RT55i`s for surround`s and couple of others sitting patiently waiting for me to build a bigger room to utilize them.:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest

I'm a happy owner of Polk LSi 9's for the fronts, LSi C for center, and LSi-7's for the rears, which I also use for mixing as near-field monitors. When I heard the LSi-9's I exclaimed "WOW!!!" quite loudly after hearing everything else our local Tweeter had to offer, and totally startled the salesman, who had never heard a customer reaction as strong as that!

Terry







(that's me wearing my Ultrasone Proline 750's while at the computer!)


----------



## Sonnie

Hi Terry and welcome to the Shack!

I've been tossing around the idea of trying some Polks.


----------



## bob1029

I just ordered some RTi12's, along with a CSi5 and a pair of FXi5's. Ill probably go crazy waiting for em to come in, but if i can maintain my sanity, ill probably post a lengthy review on these forums.


----------



## Guest

Vintage RTA-12C fronts, CSI-5 center, and four RC-85i (in-wall) surrounds.


----------



## Bob_99

LSi15
LSiFX
LSiC

Nice to see some other people with Polk on this board.

Bob


----------



## mike c

I have Polk Rti4's.


----------



## John N

No SDA owners? When I was a kid I dreamed of the big 6 ft SDA's advertised on the first ten pages of Stereo Review and Audio mag.


----------



## mulveling

I'm also a polkaudio forum member. Though I no longer own Polks, I used to have the LSi9 and LSi15. The LSi9s were super bookshelves in their category - I really liked them a lot! The LSi15, I never quite got dialed in. I bought them because the concensus is typically that they're the best in the line - however I always much preferred what I heard from the LSi25 in showrooms. The LSi25 were actually my first speaker "WOW" experience. I preferred them to the more expensive ($3.5K) Martin Logans. Should've gone with my ears. I think if I had, I'd have stuck with them a lot longer before upgradeitis kicked in.


----------



## MikeL

Lsi15's, LsiC here. The built in subs of the 15's can really kick it for HT. Probably not the best tweeter for HT though IMO of course.

Mike


----------



## mikeb

MikeL said:


> Lsi15's, LsiC here. The built in subs of the 15's can really kick it for HT. Probably not the best tweeter for HT though IMO of course.
> 
> Mike



Thats a great setup Mike :T


----------



## MikeL

Thanks Mike. I am an active member over at the Polk Forum (Midnite Mick) and am curious to here some of the older Polk's. Would like to know the what the old SDA's sound like. I have a feeling they would be right in my wheelhouse in regards to my preferences. I love a big 3 dimensional sound and if they sound open as well........well :drool: .

Mike


----------



## mikeb

MikeL said:


> Thanks Mike. I am an active member over at the Polk Forum (Midnite Mick) and am curious to here some of the older Polk's. Would like to know the what the old SDA's sound like. I have a feeling they would be right in my wheelhouse in regards to my preferences. I love a big 3 dimensional sound and if they sound open as well........well :drool: .
> 
> Mike


So would I Mike, have never been fortunate to run across a pair. Perhaps someone here at the Shack has. :huh:


----------



## mazersteven

I am putting together a second system in my house. Right now I have 4-Polk Audio LSi9's, 2 LSi7's, and a LSiC. No electronics yet. :crying: 

So here they set waiting.


----------



## khellandros66

Those LSi9 are amazing I remember hearing them for the first time at HE2002 and was really taken back by them. You gonna do 7.1 with LSiC + 4 LSi9 For LR/Sides LR, and the LSi7s as Surround backs? Man thats a **** of a rig. What Sub you gonna use?


I can post on my dad's behalf he has RT1000i and a CS245i with Radioshack In walls and Velodyne CHT-12 and Yamaha YST-SW305

~Bobby


----------



## mazersteven

khellandros66 said:


> Those LSi9 are amazing I remember hearing them for the first time at HE2002 and was really taken back by them. You gonna do 7.1 with LSiC + 4 LSi9 For LR/Sides LR, and the LSi7s as Surround backs? Man thats a **** of a rig. What Sub you gonna use?
> 
> ~Bobby


I think I'm only going to go with a 5.1 system. The room is real small. 12x11. I purchased 2-LSi9's, LSi7's & LSiC at the same time. I then found a deal on 2-LSi9's and purchased those too. So I'm going to use either 4-LSi9's or use the 2-LSi7's as rears. 

No idea on a sub yet. 

See it's a small room. Still have to purchase a couch. Seating will only be about 6' from screen.


----------



## khellandros66

:nono: You best use the four LSi9's and LSiC cause if you don't I will have Sonnie release lawn gnomes to attack you, you know them southern gnomes are mean.

Nah all kidding aside that would be best timbre matching and eaier to find an amp cause all speaker will require same power.

PS: My new fav recommendation for a sub that hit it low and takes up little space is a DIY one using

Soundsplinter RP-L18 D2
Elemental Design E1300 1300w RMS Plate
Parts Express 3cu^ft Enclosure
$895+/- (depending on shipping you chose)

Unibox shows 107dB at 20hz and about 95-97dB at 10hz and there is alot of room for use with the BFD to boost the bottom end w/o hitting xmax.

~Bobby


----------



## Chris in Dallas

Lessee, what do I have in the way of Polk? The trusty Subie has Polk separates up front, in the rear, and as a sub, but in the house is where I have the arsenal: Five pairs of LS50's, two pairs LS f/x, two CS350 LS, and two PSW 1200's. I'm running about half of it now, but the lot of it is waiting for the dedicated HT to be built.


----------



## Chris in Dallas

khellandros66 said:


> :nono: You best use the four LSi9's and LSiC cause if you don't I will have Sonnie release lawn gnomes to attack you, you know them southern gnomes are mean.
> 
> Nah all kidding aside that would be best timbre matching and eaier to find an amp cause all speaker will require same power.
> 
> PS: My new fav recommendation for a sub that hit it low and takes up little space is a DIY one using
> 
> Soundsplinter RP-L18 D2
> Elemental Design E1300 1300w RMS Plate
> Parts Express 3cu^ft Enclosure
> $895+/- (depending on shipping you chose)
> 
> Unibox shows 107dB at 20hz and about 95-97dB at 10hz and there is alot of room for use with the BFD to boost the bottom end w/o hitting xmax.
> 
> ~Bobby


I didn't know you could get that kind of response out of a sub that small! How big is the port on that thang? I've been aiming for a dual 18" Soundsplinter LLT in a 20-30 cubic foot cabinet that would double as my, what do you call it? thing the second row seats go on. I want to relieve my pair of PSW 1200's at 28 Hz, and let the Soundsplinters take it home...


----------



## Chris in Dallas

mazersteven said:


> I think I'm only going to go with a 5.1 system. The room is real small. 12x11. I purchased 2-LSi9's, LSi7's & LSiC at the same time. I then found a deal on 2-LSi9's and purchased those too. So I'm going to use either 4-LSi9's or use the 2-LSi7's as rears.
> 
> No idea on a sub yet.
> 
> See it's a small room. Still have to purchase a couch. Seating will only be about 6' from screen.


The screen's bigger when you sit closer, and at 1080, you can sit pretty dang close!


----------



## khellandros66

Chris that box is 19in x 19in x 19in

Sure you can go bigger but in smaller room where is the linedrawn and when is it over powering the rest of your system. I like the idea of an IB as mucha s the next nutter on here but if its producing 120-130dB and I have speakers thet only produce 80-85dB you're talkin some serious over powering. That sub I mentioned above will prolly rock a normal sized living (eg; 16' x 12' x 7' to about 20' x 15' x 9') Any room more then that just make a second one and be happy.

You know the saying just because you can, doesn't always mean you should do something..


~Bobby


----------



## Chris in Dallas

I just got my sixth pair of Polk LS50! My first in the uncommon Rosewood finish! I've lost my mind! She's going to castrate me!


----------



## Chris in Dallas

khellandros66 said:


> Chris that box is 19in x 19in x 19in
> 
> Sure you can go bigger but in smaller room where is the linedrawn and when is it over powering the rest of your system. I like the idea of an IB as mucha s the next nutter on here but if its producing 120-130dB and I have speakers thet only produce 80-85dB you're talkin some serious over powering. That sub I mentioned above will prolly rock a normal sized living (eg; 16' x 12' x 7' to about 20' x 15' x 9') Any room more then that just make a second one and be happy.
> 
> You know the saying just because you can, doesn't always mean you should do something..
> 
> 
> ~Bobby


What are the dimensions of the port in that sub?


----------



## exojam

I just recently picked up a pair of RT3000P's and a CS1000P. In the manual it say you can run a "Line In" to the sub amp from a pre-out of your processor and a "High Level" from your processor to the mids-highs. My question is, has anyone done this (pre outs from Left and Right channels and high level for mids-tweets) and is there any benefit in sound by using this method? I have a Denon 3803 so I have the capability to do this but before buying more sub cables I wanted to see if it would be worth it. Thanks.


----------



## Exocer

Those polk LSi's are very attractive! Nice.


----------



## Jerm357

Fronts - RT35i
Center - CS245i
Rears - RT25i


----------



## gacole2000

I run RT55s, CS300, RT/FX & RT25i downstairs w/ 2 SVS PC+ (7.1).

4 RT25i a CS300 and Velodyne CT100 upstairs (5.1).

I also have a pair of monitor 10s

Polk has the best CSRs anywhere!


----------



## jmprader

MikeL said:


> Thanks Mike. I am an active member over at the Polk Forum (Midnite Mick) and am curious to here some of the older Polk's. Would like to know the what the old SDA's sound like. I have a feeling they would be right in my wheelhouse in regards to my preferences. I love a big 3 dimensional sound and if they sound open as well........well :drool: .
> 
> Mike



I'll bite, I have a pair of Polks SRS SDA2's dating to circa 1985.... They have been retired from my 2nd system and are now on duty as fronts in a 5.1 system at a second home I own with my brothers. They still sound quite good, but always needed a little "junk in the trunk"...we gave it to them with a little bit of help from a "semi-retired" Hsu 10v sub. Very non-fatiguing sound and ability to play quite loud, but just a bit of a veil in the upper midrange relative to newer, far more expensive boxes. Couldn't bear to part with them.


----------



## Klaus Schneider

Yes, yes!

I have two 5.1 home theater setups with mostly Polks!

The living-room setup consists of:
Mains: RTi100's
Center: CSi30
Rear: RTi38's
Sub: HSU STF-2
Everything is powered by an Onkyo TX-SR702 Receiver, video and music comes from a Denon DVD-2910. A Samsung 56" DLP Set (HL-P5663) completes the setup.

The bedroom setup consists of:
Mains: R30's
Center: CS245i
Rear: R15's
Sub: PSW202

Everything is driven by an old and cheesy Pioneer receiver (VSX-D509S). Video comes from a Toshiba HD-A3! which drives a 42" Olevia LCD monitor (342i).

Sorry Sony! No Blu-Ray in my immediate future!


----------



## Ron Temple

I'm running SDA 1Cs, CS400i and SDA-CRS+ w/ M5jrs back surrounds on my combo rig. They need a bit of horsepower to make them sing, but are incredible music and HT speakers. I'm also a big fan of the RTAs, early Monitors and LS series. I've auditioned the RTis and the new A series, RTs and LSis...pretty much every Polk speaker I've heard has something going for it.

The difference between the big boys, 1.2s and 2.3s, vs. the medium sized 1Cs is simply scale. In most rooms, the 1Cs are every bit as good.


----------



## SteveB

I got in on the deal at Fry's and got set of LSI 15 that are my fronts. I wish I had gone ahead and gotten a LSI C because I can't find one anywhere now. I have one on order but it's now sounding like it will be the end of April before any are available. Then when budget allows I'll get a pair of LSIF/X.

I'm glad this thread was started here. Club Polk doesn't seem to offer that much info.


----------



## Ron Temple

SteveB said:


> I got in on the deal at Fry's and got set of LSI 15 that are my fronts. I wish I had gone ahead and gotten a LSI C because I can't find one anywhere now. I have one on order but it's now sounding like it will be the end of April before any are available. Then when budget allows I'll get a pair of LSIF/X.
> 
> I'm glad this thread was started here. Club Polk doesn't seem to offer that much info.


:scratch: There are tons of LSi threads over the last 5 years regarding this line on CP. It's the most respected speaker of the current lineup with hundreds of member owners. What specifically is your question?


----------



## SteveB

No specific question, mostly just comment. Unless you know where I can get a new LSI C under $400 and not have to wait until the end of April.


----------



## Ron Temple

SteveB said:


> No specific question, mostly just comment. Unless you know where I can get a new LSI C under $400 and not have to wait until the end of April.


You might get lucky on ebay or craigslist, but if you join and participate over on Club Polk, you'll find that hookups happen all the time...not necessarily when you're looking for it. It's important to participate, just like here. If you just want to score, you'll get some grief. Asking questions will get you tons of answers.:reading:


----------



## shoester5

I’m running Polk SRS SDA 2.3TL’s for my fronts, SDA 2B’s for the rears, and an M5jr for the center channel. I’m very impressed with most of Polk’s speakers (I own 7 pairs) but not with their subwoofers. Instead, I’m running an M&K MX-90 sub with dual 12” woofers in a push-pull configuration and a 300w amp.


The TL version of the SDA line has the updated tweeters that removed the harshness of the earlier line. My 2.3TL’s date 1991 and since, I’ve replaced all the drivers and completely rebuilt the crossovers with Soniccraft caps and mills resistors. I’ve also updated the 2B’s and M5jr’s with the new tweeter and rebuilt the crossovers accordingly.


The sound is very impressive! Just ask my neighbors…


----------



## typ44q

nice to see a Polk owners thread here, I have a pair of LSi9's and a LSiC and love them.


----------



## MikeL

FYI.....Many Lsi owners have not been happy with the LsiC to be honest. I had it before and felt like it was kind of flat, and veiled sounding. Many people prefer an Lsi 9 as a center channel. Something you may want to research a little more...maybe you can find a single somewhere, split with somebody, or go 6.1.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Bob_99

MikeL said:


> FYI.....Many Lsi owners have not been happy with the LsiC to be honest. I had it before and felt like it was kind of flat, and veiled sounding. Many people prefer an Lsi 9 as a center channel. Something you may want to research a little more...maybe you can find a single somewhere, split with somebody, or go 6.1.
> 
> Regards,
> Mike


 I have the Lsi C and have been happy with it, although for me, if it's audible, it's good :bigsmile:. I'll have to try and find an Lsi 9 and try that to see if I can notice a difference.

Bob


----------



## Guest

Well figured I'd come and join the Polk Owner Thread...Since I picked up mine when they were on clearance/sale and I'm a happy camper.

Front: Rti 8
Center: Csi 3
Surrounds: Fxi A4
Sub: eD A3-300
Reciever: Onk 705

To me this setup sounds and works amazing for games and movies..It was an amazing investmet


----------



## xcapri79

I have several Polk Audio speaker systems.

Livingroom:
Front: 2 X LSi25 Cherry
SW: DSW600
Center: LSiC
SB: 2 X LSi15 Cherry
SWB; 2 x PSW505
B: LSiC

Master Bedroom:
Front: 2 X RTi8 Cherry
SW: PSW505
Center: RTi8 Cherry
SB: 2 X RTi8 Cherry
SWB: 2 X PSW505
B: CSi3 Cherry

Dining Room:
Front: 2 X Monitor 70 Black
SW: 2 X PSW10
Center: Monitor 60 Black
SB: 2 X Monitor 60 Black
B: 2 X Monitor 50 Black

Office:
Front: 2 X R50 Cherry
Center: CSR Black
SW: None
Center: 2 X R50 Cherry
SB: 2 X R50 Cherry


----------



## mcloki

Long time polk owner here (but first time poster). 

Still have (but do not currently use) my SDA 1-b's. Also stored away is a box of RM-6600's. (I may put them with my Monitor 10's below to run a 5.1 system in my basement)

My basement 2 channel system consists of Monitor 10 (series II's).










My bedroom system is a pair of RTi6's.

My home theater consists of:
LSi15 fronts
LSiC center
LSi7 rears 
and 2 SVS subwoofers for LFE.


















Michael


----------



## Guiria

I'll throw in my Polk speakers. They have been good to me over the years although lately, listening at volumes of -10 to -15 db reference their is audible noise like crackling, rattling, coming out of the right speaker. Any ideas?

My mains are RT3's bought when I was 18. I'm 29 now, sheesh, time for an upgrade!


----------



## SteveB

I got my LSI C today and got it hooked up tonight. I don't know why people are complaining about this speaker. With it sitting between my LSI 15s it sounds great. It definitely blends with the 15s better than the center I was using. 
I have all the speakers set to 'small' and crossover at 80. I lowered the volume on the center from the old speaker's setting and am getting comparable volume.
I'm a happy camper.
I meant to put this on here:


----------



## xcapri79

SteveB said:


> I got my LSI C today and got it hooked up tonight. I don't know why people are complaining about this speaker. With it sitting between my LSI 15s it sounds great. It definitely blends with the 15s better than the center I was using.
> I have all the speakers set to 'small' and crossover at 80. I lowered the volume on the center from the old speaker's setting and am getting comparable volume.
> I'm a happy camper.


I think that the LSiC speakers are great. I use two, one for the center and one for the rear surround for a 6.1 system. 6.1 works well with my room geometry and I've always thought that 7.1 was overkill, especially when the speakers are expensive!


----------



## rgk5

I recently acquired a pair of Monitor 10s to replace some Paradigm Titan V3s for my front channels. The center is an Infinity C350 and I am very pleased with the blend of the three units as driven by my Sony DA3000ES. The Class D amplifiers in the 3000ES produce a wonderful midrange through the Polks but are a little light in the lowest bass. The Atlantic Technology 262 sub takes care of that problem nicely.

The Polks show that good designs pass the test of time with no loss in musicality.


----------



## KASR

Gotta resurrect this thread with my contribution! 
When I first purchase my home theater setup, I went with the Polk 6750 5.1 setup - was amazed by the difference (was previously in a HTiB from LG).
Recently, I have upgraded my left and right with Monitor 50's, which I have been VERY happy with and I just ordered the matching center CS1 - which should be in soon!!!

Been very happy with them!


----------



## rshanahan

Ok, I'll bite! I'm a Polk owner since 1981. I started with Monitor 10b's then quicky upgraded to 12B's and 11's (yes, a short lived version of the 12 with the tweeter in the cabinet instead of in the open air array on top). I STILL have both pairs of these and have been using them up until 2002 when I built the home theater in the basment of the house I moved into.

I also have a set of monitor 4.5 bookshelf speakers that I use occasionally. All 6 of these vintage speakers are stored a spare room with a lot of other vintage equipment. They get used at least once a year for a bit Halloween haunted yard event I have.

Now for the 'good stuff. The theater (pics will be added later) consists of 2 LSI25's for main. 2 LSI9's for center (one below and above the 120" screen, tied together (mono) for the center) and 2 LSI9's for the rear. The room is 11x16 so it didn't make much sense to do 7.1.

There are two pairs of in-wall speakers (the model escapes me now but they are the 6.5" w/1" tweet models) in two rooms.

Previous to my current car (Acura TL) I've owned Mazda's since 1980, and each and every one of them had Polk speakers. My 1981 Mazda GLC Hatchback had a pair of Polk Monitor 4 bookshelf speakers in the hatch area driven by a 50x2 Alpine 3002, I believe, amplifier. Pretty 'state of the art' for mobile audio in 1983!

This kid (well, not a kid anymore) is pretty polk dedicated! It all happened when I was in high school and went to a local audio shop. I was convinced that you needed a huge honkin' woofer to get good bass. I listened to a pair of Monitor 10's being driven by a very modest HK receiver and couldn't believe my ears! How could that much 'clean' bass come from 6" drivers??? Even though I was still convinced that bigger is better for the next couple of years that memory never escaped me. Once I got a decent job I picked up my 1st pair of Polks (the 10's) and guess what, ended up with HK separates to drive them. Funny how 1 short visit makes a lasting impression!

Ok, I've talked enough and have to get back to work!

Nice meeting you guys!

Rick


----------



## Herbchemist

Yesterday I purchased my first set of real speakers (not counting all of the junk I've owned in the past). I got a great deal of a 1 year old pair set of Polk's.

Front L/R LSi15
Center LSiC
Surround LSi7
Rear Surround: RtiA3

My room is in construction so I figured I'd join you all on HTS and figure out how to put them to use.

I also picked up a Onkyo TX-SR876 AV Receiver to drive a 7.1 system.

Two quick questions:
1. Can anyone point me to a site/post describing which position and angles are optimal for such a set-up
2. I had originally wanted to mount all of my speakers flush with the walls (and/or inside columns). However I fell in love with these speakers and had to have them. Now I am wondering if the rear ports (and bottom ports for the LSi15), require them to be mounted away from the wall. Example: The center LSiC, has two rear ports. How far away from the wall do I need to position it? If my screen wall is 20 inches from the actual front wall, and my LSiC is 8 inches deep, can I mount it flush with the screen, leaving 12 inches of space behind, and still expect a good sound?

Scott


----------



## tesseract

Welcome to HTS.

1. http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html

2. Rule of thumb for rear mounted ports is 18 inches minimum from the wall. You might be able to get away with 12", especially if the speaker(s) are well away from the side walls. Try it and see how it sounds.

For the rear ported wall mount speakers, I suggest plugging the ports.


----------



## Tankramer

SteveB said:


> No specific question, mostly just comment. Unless you know where I can get a new LSI C under $400 and not have to wait until the end of April.


Hey steve, Polk direct has the lsic at $425. It is a refurb but my experience with them is their refurbs are perfect. I bought a pair of rti a3's and a csi a4, all were absolutely pristine. It's worth checking out and I believe they have a 10 day return policy. The price is shipped to the best of my knowledge. Good luck in your search - Tank


----------



## Tankramer

Tankramer said:


> Hey steve, Polk direct has the lsic at $425. It is a refurb but my experience with them is their refurbs are perfect. I bought a pair of rti a3's and a csi a4, all were absolutely pristine. It's worth checking out and I believe they have a 10 day return policy. The price is shipped to the best of my knowledge. Good luck in your search - Tank


Price is now $379 shipped


----------



## lv jk

I have the lsic center two lsi15's front and two lc80i's surround. Since they have been discontinued I am having a hard time finding some more lc80i or lc80fx's to put in the rear. Maybe I could go with some lsi fx or lsi 7/9's. Any input on what to get for the rears would be appreciated.


----------



## chindman

I've got a few

RTi A3's CSi A6 DSW Pro 550 & a pair of old R30,s


----------



## typ44q

Herbchemist said:


> Yesterday I purchased my first set of real speakers (not counting all of the junk I've owned in the past). I got a great deal of a 1 year old pair set of Polk's.
> 
> Front L/R LSi15
> Center LSiC
> Surround LSi7
> Rear Surround: RtiA3
> 
> My room is in construction so I figured I'd join you all on HTS and figure out how to put them to use.
> 
> I also picked up a Onkyo TX-SR876 AV Receiver to drive a 7.1 system.
> 
> Two quick questions:
> 1. Can anyone point me to a site/post describing which position and angles are optimal for such a set-up
> 2. I had originally wanted to mount all of my speakers flush with the walls (and/or inside columns). However I fell in love with these speakers and had to have them. Now I am wondering if the rear ports (and bottom ports for the LSi15), require them to be mounted away from the wall. Example: The center LSiC, has two rear ports. How far away from the wall do I need to position it? If my screen wall is 20 inches from the actual front wall, and my LSiC is 8 inches deep, can I mount it flush with the screen, leaving 12 inches of space behind, and still expect a good sound?
> 
> Scott


For the LSiC it is actually designed to be mounted flush against a wall, Polk calls it a power port which is some type of diffuser that is designed to control the air moving out the back of the speaker. The air moves out the back port, hits the diffuser and is spread to the sides which allows flush mounting against a wall.
For regular rear ported speakers which fire directly out the back you do have to leave space behind them or it will change the sound of the speaker.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Big Polk fan here ... Owner of rtia3's, csia6, fxia4, rti4, rm6750, and monitor 30's.

Have to add, customer service is top notch. And it's a Baltimore based company which is cool!!!

Sweet Polk!


----------



## kadijk

Polk owners unite! I own 
- RTi 10 x four( front channels, surrounds) 
- LSi c 
I got a super deal on them about 4 months ago brand new in the boxes, and the center was a demo model that had hardly been played. (that was a steal too- paid $250!!!)
I love them all, but that center is killer...


----------



## Flatline

This is my first post here and I guess this thread is fitting. I just purchased a pair of RTi 12's and a RTi A6 center. 

This was a complete impulse purchase as I always build my own. However as times change and responsibilities mount, I don't have the time to build anymore. So the combination of boxing day prices and great reviews landed me here. 

Before I hooked them up to my home theater I bridged my Crown amp to see how much damage a single RTi 12 could do. Apparently it handle a solid 1000 watts without any signs if stress. Impressive for 7" drivers! 

After setting them up with my home theater I was impressed with the overall sound. As the rumors say, bi-amping Polks is a must. They are perhaps the least efficient speakers I have ever used. But they can push lots of air with a big enough engine behind them. After hearing what they can do I have put my subwoofer plans on hold. 

Movies are awesome and music ain't bad either


----------



## tesseract

Welcome to HTS, Flatline.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ballistic Air

New to the site just saying hey to the Polk owners... I Love my Polks I currently have a pair of SDA SRS , SDA 2b , SDA CRS , SDA CRS+ , Monitor series 5 , Monitor series 2 and, Mini Monitors.


----------



## brandon75173

Just stumbled onto this thread. The only polks I have are the Lsi9's. For the class speaker there are, I am pretty impressed with them. And the finish is very refined.


----------



## the_rookie

I am running 2 Polk RTi12's for the L/R, a CSi5 for the center, and 2 R50's for the surround, thought better than the sony bookshelves I was using.

So thats my babies


----------



## Todd Anderson

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/surr...polk-rtia-51-home-theater-speaker-system.html

This is a great review of the RTiA line by Secrets of Home Teater Hi Fi. Nothing too shocking here... They are fantastic speakers. Always surprised that they get dismissed/non-mentions on the shack. But the review pretty much says it all! Really couldn't agree more with all of the positives pointed out.


----------



## the_rookie

I am curious, I am currently using my Polk R50's as Surround Speakers, would I see more benefits using RTi6 Bookshelves as the Surrounds for the 4, 5, 6, and 7 Speakers? I was considering the FXi Series for those speakers at some point.

Or just keep the R50 Towers, and do 5.1

In all honesty I don't see alot of 6.1 or 7.1 material, alot of it still seems to be 5.1. Wish they had more 6.1 or 7.1 material.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Hummm... Not sure. The FXiA's are cool because they are dipole/bipole. I've definitely heard a difference with them as they extend the sound field down the wall. It's a great effect.

I have a 7.1 set-up... For any movie in 5.1, I use a THX setting that "fakes it" and uses the 2 rear and 2 surround speakers. I have zero complaints about the surround experience... And, in those instances where you have a 7.1 movie, with unique sounds coming from all side and rear channels, it's a pretty cool experience.

I guess you could consider moving into the RTiA bookshelves for your rears/surrounds simply as an upgrade. You'll be dropping a driver, yes, but cabinets in the RTi line are 3/4" mdf... Much more inert... And better build components. I have RTiA3's and they are incredible performers for the $. Also, the FXi's and the 6's would allow you to mount the speakers slightly above head level, creating and immersive sound field.


----------



## the_rookie

Yeah with the FXi or RTi line for my surrounds I would have matching timbre on all speakers, and decent depth for all speakers. I was wanting all RTi12's for all 7 speakers...It would be awesome...but the center is the one im having most trouble with trying to set-up if i tried...lol


----------



## tx_polkhead

Older near vintage Polk speakers in my living room 7.1 set-up. RTA-12C's as left and right mains, a modded Monitor 7C as a center channel, Monitor 5JR+'s as side and rear surrounds. Someday I hope to update my AVR from the older pre-HDMI Pioneer Elite VSX-90TX to something newer and beefier to give these polks the wattage they deserve. The front three speakers have matching tweeters and mid drivers. The four across the sides and rear are identical and match the front quiet well. All seven were purchased for less than I care to admit!
The bedroom set-up is a pair of SDA CRS+ with matching stands and a Harmon Kardon 330B that mate together better than peas and carrots and Forest might say.


----------



## phillihp23

I just picked up the following:
Center CSi A6 
Front R/L RTi A5
Sides R/L FXi A6
Rear R/L RTi A3's 
All hooked up except the RTI A3's ....still waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## phillihp23

xcapri79 said:


> I have several Polk Audio speaker systems.
> 
> Sounds like a Polkaholic :neener:


----------



## gajenn

I just purchased a 5 speaker polk surround set,the rti a9, csi6 and the dipole surrounds...i have a marantz 7007 reciever but im wondering if that'll give enough wattage to get the best out of the a9's,even biamped. I've read everything i could before taking the jump and lots of folks say they need a ton of power to shine..is an emotive xpa2 needed?


----------



## the_rookie

For now the marantz should hold its own for the speakers, its 1/2 of the recommended power for the A9's, but still enough to sound good.

However you should look into more power at some point. To make all 6 drivers really sing, more power would benefit it. I know when I had it just single amp powered with the bridges on the plugs, it sounded fine. But after I Bi-Amped it, they sounded better than before.


----------



## ahawks1975

Shimey said:


> Well figured I'd come and join the Polk Owner Thread...Since I picked up mine when they were on clearance/sale and I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Front: Rti 8
> Center: Csi 3
> Surrounds: Fxi A4
> Sub: eD A3-300
> Reciever: Onk 705
> 
> To me this setup sounds and works amazing for games and movies..It was an amazing investmet


I love my Rti8's and Csi3. Blend wonderfully with my CHT-10 !!


----------



## koyaan

the_rookie said:


> For now the marantz should hold its own for the speakers, its 1/2 of the recommended power for the A9's, but still enough to sound good.
> 
> However you should look into more power at some point. To make all 6 drivers really sing, more power would benefit it. I know when I had it just single amp powered with the bridges on the plugs, it sounded fine. But after I Bi-Amped it, they sounded better than before.


I agree that most large Polk speakers sound better with more power. I've been using an Outlaw 770 amp (the forerunner of the 7700 currently available) and have been very pleased with the combination.


----------



## gajenn

well i was expecting delivery yesterday but it seems Monday is when they get here, on a pallett..I'll have to try and find some help as i understand they're beasts....and I'm an old fart..hoping i'll be satisfied for awhile with the a9's biamped, but knowing how things are,and advise given by some of you, I'll probably end up with a xpa2 shortly.


----------



## gajenn

Default

finally got the rti a9's center and surrounds to go with them. Unboxing wasn't fun,they are large and heavy speakers. I was amazing at the price point how good they looked in cherry. Right from the start they have way more detail than the b&w 600's. I'm hearing things on tracks that just wasn't audible before. The vocals are outstanding, almost live sounding. Very subtle sounds on tracks in matrix, avengers, green lantern make listening a pleasure. I have to do more playing around with placement to get an idea of soundstage on direct stereo mode, but I'm quite pleased from the start and hopefully they'll only get better with time..have to crank them more than the b&w's and may end up with a emotiva but for now its all good.


----------



## Pigman

Fellow Polkster here.
I have RTIa9's
CSIa6
and monitor 40's doing the surround and rear thing.
I currently have a Denon 987 and since I am running 7.1 system, I am not bi-amping the rtia9's
I think I am going to upgrade to the Denon 4520ci, then bi-amp them. I guess from what I have read that should make them sing. I am not complaining about them now though, they do sound great, and since I have a HSU VFT2-MK4 I am not losing any low end. Eventually I want to get FXIa6's for the surrounds and rtia3's for the rears.
Like I said, I have had polks for a while and have alweays loved the sound they put out. I just got the new center and Front's recently and the upgrade has been outstanding. I had m20's for my front and a cs1 for the center before.

Go Polk!


----------



## fokakis1

I'm glad you like your a9's. I auditioned many speakers before deciding and I have been pleased. Integrating them with subs was a bit tricky, so I would recommend using REW to fine tune if you haven't already. I tried bi-amping with my reciever just for kicks and didn't notice any improvements at any volume level. However, after adding an XPA-3 I did notice some improvement; not just from the front channels, but from the surround channels as well.


----------



## -Stan-

Audioholics has a review up on the LSiM703's for those interested. I find the review accurate compared to my opinion of the speakers.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/bookshelf/polk-audio-lsim703


----------



## Viking

I do not have the huge woofers in my Polks that most of you do.

I have Four Monitor 70 series ii floor standing for the corners (not right in the corners, but standing out from)
- two RTi A1 bookshelf for the surrounds set head height or a tad higher.
- one CS2 series ii center and
- a PSW 505 sub.

Room is about 600 sq feet, close to square, but with some wall deviations, and is all finished surface over concrete. I am contemplating another layer of drywall right over the installed stuff, but am unsure if it would make any difference.

I got these when I still had a NAD 753 to power them, and they were about a perfect fit.

Now I have an Onkyo TX-NR828, and I still think it will be a perfect fit. The powered sub is crossed over at 80Hz and seems to keep up pretty good at only about mid volume, and it was no trouble at all to reference these at 75db (yeah, I know, 85 is better) but I had to turn the receiver up a bit to do it. It was easier with the NAD. I still need my receiver volume up about 70 out of a max number of 90 to really enjoy and become immersed in movies, but I just discovered the answer to that (because I now have an Onkyo - and my thinking has been flawed by the commercial market). For music, I can turn it way down around 40 and still get pretty much everything I think I am supposed to. Sound is pretty clear and crisp, including lows and bass. 

I think that's about all there is to say. Comments or suggestions are always welcome, as although I can set my system up okay, I do not know a whole lot about why I do some of the things that I am instructed to do, :yikes:


----------



## fokakis1

Viking, do you have a specific question? It sounds like you covered the basic manual setup. Did you run Audyssey? Are you hearing any distortion during heavy movie passages?


----------



## Osage_Winter

Jumping in here as a fellow Polk owner as well -- running RTi12 mains, a CSi30 center and PSW350 sub (my surrounds are handled by in-ceiling SpeakerCrafts which were installed when we purchased our house). 

Can you Polk owners share some pics of your setups? Would love to see your speakers around your TVs, etc...:T


----------



## phillihp23

Here's a pic of the front setup..







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Osage_Winter

VERY nice, Phil! Thank you!


----------



## fokakis1

This was before I upgraded my mains.


----------



## Viking

fokakis1 said:


> Viking, do you have a specific question? It sounds like you covered the basic manual setup. Did you run Audyssey?  Are you hearing any distortion during heavy movie passages?


No, sorry, I did not have a question and, no, I am not hearing distortion. I ran Audyssey but did not like the results, so I adjusted on my own, and yes, I can cover the basic manual setups. It was suggested that I run Audyssey again, and I intend to, but right now I am still becoming familiar with this receiver I just got. As this thread was a Polk Audio owners thread, I did not wish to get too deep into the receiver end. Thank you for asking, fokakis1. What I really meant was that I was willing to accept constructive criticism on my speakers if anyone saw a glaring misfit of any sort. I do not understand how everything internal to a sound system works, so I appreciate suggestion. It would help me to get the sound I want. As an example, I have only one speaker (actual speaker, not enclosure) that is over 6 1/2" in diameter. That one is a 12" powered subwoofer. I notice a lot of others have pairs and fours of towers containing 8" or 10" subwoofers, such as the LSi15 or LSi25 units, and I wonder if that makes a big difference, or if it is simply a different path to the same door. As I have never been associated with others who have this kind of equipment, I was hoping this forum would fill in that gap. My associates and myself are not typically audio/video people, but more machinery people. I have always had audio and video equipment, but never before have I attempted to really improve on what I have or the sound I am receiving. Perhaps that is the fault of my having joined an Audio Video forum :dontknow:


----------



## fokakis1

Welcome, and congratulations on your setup. If it sounds good and you're not hearing distortion then you're on your way. With your sub handling the low end those 6 inch woofers may be all you need. Many here have bookshelf speakers as their mains crossed over to a sub and aren't missing a thing. The only thing I would recommend you look in to is some type of room treatment(s) if you haven't already. A nice rug, curtains, and some acoustic panels did wonders for my listening room. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## fokakis1

Viking said:


> I have Four Monitor 70 series ii floor standing for the corners (not right in the corners, but standing out from)
> - two RTi A1 bookshelf for the surrounds set head height or a tad higher.


You said your sub is crossed at 80. I would be curious as to your impressions if you were to switch the A1s to the front and cross them at 80, esp. for music. It seems counterintuitive, but it may give you some new ideas.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Viking said:


> I do not have the huge woofers in my Polks that most of you do.
> 
> I have Four Monitor 70 series ii floor standing for the corners (not right in the corners, but standing out from)
> - two RTi A1 bookshelf for the surrounds set head height or a tad higher.
> - one CS2 series ii center and
> - a PSW 505 sub.
> 
> Room is about 600 sq feet, close to square, but with some wall deviations, and is all finished surface over concrete. I am contemplating another layer of drywall right over the installed stuff, but am unsure if it would make any difference.
> 
> I got these when I still had a NAD 753 to power them, and they were about a perfect fit.
> 
> Now I have an Onkyo TX-NR828, and I still think it will be a perfect fit. The powered sub is crossed over at 80Hz and seems to keep up pretty good at only about mid volume, and it was no trouble at all to reference these at 75db (yeah, I know, 85 is better) but I had to turn the receiver up a bit to do it. It was easier with the NAD. I still need my receiver volume up about 70 out of a max number of 90 to really enjoy and become immersed in movies, but I just discovered the answer to that (because I now have an Onkyo - and my thinking has been flawed by the commercial market). For music, I can turn it way down around 40 and still get pretty much everything I think I am supposed to. Sound is pretty clear and crisp, including lows and bass.
> 
> I think that's about all there is to say. Comments or suggestions are always welcome, as although I can set my system up okay, I do not know a whole lot about why I do some of the things that I am instructed to do, :yikes:


Another layer of drywall on top of the current drywall isn't going to help. Bass traps and acoustic treatments would... there's a ton of info on the net about building your own. Or you could contact a company (such as one of our sponsors, GIK Acoustics) and discuss options with them!:T


----------



## phillihp23

fokakis1 said:


> This was before I upgraded my mains.


Lets see a photo after you upgraded your mains....:bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter

fokakis1 said:


> This was before I upgraded my mains.


VERY nice, fok! Thanks!

What are those towers you're running there? Which Polks?


----------



## Osage_Winter

Viking said:


> I ran Audyssey but did not like the results, so I adjusted on my own, and yes, I can cover the basic manual setups.


No sweat; I set my receivers up manually/myself as well.


----------



## Osage_Winter

fokakis1 said:


> You said your sub is crossed at 80. I would be curious as to your impressions if you were to switch the A1s to the front and cross them at 80, esp. for music. It seems counterintuitive, but it may give you some new ideas.


I didn't see where he said he crossed his sub at 80, but if this is all in reference to that "LPF of LFE" setting so common on modern Onkyo AVRs/processors, this setting (for the sub) should *always* be set to *120Hz.*


----------



## fokakis1

Osage_Winter said:


> VERY nice, fok! Thanks!
> 
> What are those towers you're running there? Which Polks?


RTi A9s.


----------



## fokakis1

Viking said:


> Now I have an Onkyo TX-NR828, and I still think it will be a perfect fit. The powered sub is crossed over at 80Hz...


He did not, however, mention what any of his high pass settings were.


----------



## Osage_Winter

fokakis1 said:


> RTi A9s.


Oh, okay...I'm running the predecessor to those, the RTi12s...:T

Why did you feel a need to upgrade the A9s?


----------



## Osage_Winter

fokakis1 said:


> He did not, however, mention what any of his high pass settings were.


If his sub is connected via the LFE output of the receiver, this will internally defeat his sub's crossover knob (the AVR will be controlling it) but he should still leave that knob turned all the way up or on BYPASS if available just to make sure it's completely out of the path -- inside the receiver, he needs to adjust for the front, center and surround channel crossovers and under the SUB's LOW PASS FILTER setting in the AVR (Onkyo calls this "LPF of LFE" but it shouldn't even be an option to be honest with you) this setting should be 120Hz because the LFE channel of film soundtracks brickwalls at this frequency. By setting this to 120Hz, a sub is receiving all the low frequency effects information without, so to speak, "losing" any...


----------



## Viking

Osage_Winter said:


> I didn't see where he said he crossed his sub at 80, but if this is all in reference to that "LPF of LFE" setting so common on modern Onkyo AVRs/processors, this setting (for the sub) should *always* be set to *120Hz.*


Yeah, the sub is crossed at 80, due to the LFE setting requirement. I will change that to 120 the next time I turn the receiver on (in about a half hour, lol) And you have me thanking you once again...


----------



## Viking

fokakis1 said:


> He did not, however, mention what any of his high pass settings were.


If I understand this correctly, then they are all set at 80.


----------



## Viking

Osage_Winter said:


> If his sub is connected via the LFE output of the receiver, this will internally defeat his sub's crossover knob (the AVR will be controlling it) but he should still leave that knob turned all the way up or on BYPASS if available just to make sure it's completely out of the path -- inside the receiver, he needs to adjust for the front, center and surround channel crossovers and under the SUB's LOW PASS FILTER setting in the AVR (Onkyo calls this "LPF of LFE" but it shouldn't even be an option to be honest with you) this setting should be 120Hz because the LFE channel of film soundtracks brickwalls at this frequency. By setting this to 120Hz, a sub is receiving all the low frequency effects information without, so to speak, "losing" any...


Okay, then. Well, the crossover knob is all the way up, and the AVR is controlling the crossover. The AVR crossover settings for all speakers is at 80 HZ, but I will change the sub to 120 HZ. Should I leave the rest at 80? allowing an overlap? or should I cross them all over at 120? I think prior to doing this, I shall run the Audyssey again and see where it leaves them. That sound like a plan?


----------



## Osage_Winter

Viking said:


> Okay, then. Well, the crossover knob is all the way up, and the AVR is controlling the crossover. The AVR crossover settings for all speakers is at 80 HZ, but I will change the sub to 120 HZ. Should I leave the rest at 80? allowing an overlap? or should I cross them all over at 120? I think prior to doing this, I shall run the Audyssey again and see where it leaves them. That sound like a plan?


Hello Viking, and glad I could be of help once more...

The 80Hz number, while not a "magical" setting of any kind, is a "safe bet" THX recommendation for most speakers -- however, if you have very large tower mains as I do (Polk RTi12s) it's generally recommended to run them a bit lower to get some more punch out of them (such as 60Hz). So, if your two mains (or surrounds even) are large floorstanding towers, you can set those to 60; otherwise, 80 from what I understand is a good point to leave other speakers at (I leave my center and surrounds to 80). 

Definitely leave the "LPF of LFE" set to 120Hz -- this way your sub won't lose any information from the soundtracks being played. As for Audyssey, these results are always "off" when most people look at them after the system runs the tests because it's not the Audyssey algorithm controlling these or deciding them -- it's actually the AVR based on feedback from the Audyssey sweeps. These are generally wrong (those most fanatics will say leave the Audyssey settings because they're based on actual ROOM corrections) as most of the time the results will come back as full range for at least two of the channels -- these can be overridden in the AVR's menu though.

Here's what I suggest, generally: If your mains are kinda large and can really punch (like my RTi12s) then set these to 60Hz regardless of what Audyssey comes back with. The rest leave at 80 IMO, unless you're running full size towers in the BACK too...

Did that make any sense? :coocoo:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Viking said:


> Okay, then. Well, the crossover knob is all the way up, and the AVR is controlling the crossover.


Are you connected via LFE out of the receiver to the sub...the one RCA connection?


----------



## Viking

Osage_Winter said:


> Are you connected via LFE out of the receiver to the sub...the one RCA connection?


Yes, I am. Well, I ran Audyssey again, right to the end. It took six measurements. The four Monitor 70s are now crossed over at 40 HZ and the RTi A1 surrounds are at 50 HZ, and the center CS2ii is at 40. I have lost wherever it was that I set the subwoofer crossover, but I shall find it again, and set it at 120 HZ when I find it. I am happier this time with what Audyssey did, so it must be because I let it run it's full course. It does sound better than the first time I did it. The sound is fuller. I also found my lost volume :clap: The volume selector for Absolute or Relative was on Absolute, which cut me off at a max of 90 - not real loud. Now it is on Relative (THX) and I do not wish to turn it beyond 0 db. Music is good at 32 db and I think movies will be fine at 20 db just like my NAD was. At 32 I am getting SPL meter readings in the neighborhood of 82 to 87 db from all the normals, and the sub is coming in at 78. This is on a speaker setting for music of all channel stereo. I have yet to do a bluray movie test. I am very optimistic. You guys are doing for me in less than a day what I have been working on for over a week. I have to tell you though, that manual is written in some other language than English, I'm telling you.


----------



## Viking

Osage_Winter said:


> Hello Viking, and glad I could be of help once more...
> 
> Did that make any sense? :coocoo:


Yeah, made a lot of sense. Yes I am running same size towers in all four corners. I will try them at 60 HZ, as Audyssey put them at 40. I will probably raise the center to 80HZ instead of the 40 that Audyssey put it at, and the surrounds to 80 instead of the 50 they are at. My ears will let me know how this works for me. I still need to find that subwoofer setting and I know it is there, as I found it before. Back into the manual for that, I guess. You may get tired of hearing thank you, but I won't get tired of saying it, to all of you guys here. Osage Winter, Fokakis1 and Tonyvdb being the three I have (met?) You guys kinda scare me with your experience and knowledge. I am not used to being a know nothing, or almost nothing. As I mentioned before, I have always had audio/video equipment, and even good equipment, but I never tried to wring better out of it. It is confusing, but very satisfying when something improves.

So, Thank you again.


----------



## Viking

Okay, I found the speaker configurations and the sub was set at 80 HZ. I tried the surrounds - all of them - at 60 and back at 40 and then the four corners to 60 and the center and surrounds to 80. I put the sub to 120. That is as high as it goes, by the way. You probably knew that, but I didn't.

Results? I definitely noticed the difference in the bass from the subwoofer, but did not notice any from the other seven speakers. This is probably normal. I will have to listen to a lot more variety to decide where I want them, now that I know how to set them, and where a good starting point is. Happy, happy, happy as Phil Robertson of the Duck Dynasty would say. My NAD gave me sound that was this full, without me ever adjusting anything, lol. I thought I had given up just a tad in the audio end to get this superb video processor, but I am happy to say, I am getting both. Here it comes again.... Thank You.

PS: I am also getting a side lesson in speakers, and that is real good too. :wave:


----------



## fokakis1

You're doing your receiver a favor by raising those crossovers. The low frequencies eat up the majority of its power. And like you said, you can't hear a difference. I'm glad you're happy. This hobby is very rewarding.


----------



## fokakis1

Osage_Winter said:


> Oh, okay...I'm running the predecessor to those, the RTi12s...:T
> 
> Why did you feel a need to upgrade the A9s?


Because my wife said I could! 

We love the A9s and went out and listened to several speakers in the sub $2000 range. We never found anything that we felt outperformed the A9s overall. So she said we could raise the budget to $3000. What would you do? (I still have the A9s).


----------



## Osage_Winter

I really only recommended the 60Hz crossover to Viking if his mains were large floorstanders; from my experience and what I had been told (even by Polk themselves when I visited their Baltimore facility for a press event and spoke with technicians one on one like Eric Wong), speakers as large as the RTi12s can benefit from setting the crossover to 60Hz so the speakers can "flex some of their muscle" while at the same time pass ULTRA low frequencies off to the sub. In MY particular case, the only large speakers I'm running are the RTi12s, so these are crossed at 60 and the rest at 80...:huh:


----------



## clemchem

I currently have a denon 2113 (95 watts/channel) and am wondering if either of the rti8 or rti12 towers would be able to be done justice with this receiver? This system would be in a multi-use living room of ~4500 cubic feet, but not used at reference level. In facIt, the AVR rarely exceeds -20db. Usage would be 80% TV/movies and 20% internet radio/mp3. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Almadacr

clemchem said:


> I currently have a denon 2113 (95 watts/channel) and am wondering if either of the rti8 or rti12 towers would be able to be done justice with this receiver? This system would be in a multi-use living room of ~4500 cubic feet, but not used at reference level. In facIt, the AVR rarely exceeds -20db. Usage would be 80% TV/movies and 20% internet radio/mp3. Thanks for any help!


Will your receiver drive your speakers ? Yes . Would your speakers benefit from external amplification ? Yes , Keep in mind that the manufacturer states 95W , 2 channel driven more speakers you had to the chain it will take more power to feed them .

But you face other problem , the Denon doesn't have pre-outs for a external amp and 4500CF is a lot of space .


----------



## clemchem

Yes, I was afraid that the lack of external amplification might be a problem with the polks, I currently have 2 BIC FH6-LCRs being powered,but have a case of the "what-ifs" and am wondering if I would benefit from something else. I did forget yo mention that I do have 2SVs PB-1000 subwoofers, so music would not need to dig quite as deep as a pure 2-channel system.


----------



## Almadacr

clemchem said:


> Yes, I was afraid that the lack of external amplification might be a problem with the polks, I currently have 2 BIC FH6-LCRs being powered,but have a case of the "what-ifs" and am wondering if I would benefit from something else. I did forget yo mention that I do have 2SVs PB-1000 subwoofers, so music would not need to dig quite as deep as a pure 2-channel system.


Well depending what you listen just a tad of bass might suit a lot of ppl , the 12's/9's deliver a excellent amount of bass when well powered but of course this is a personal choice and there's a lot of tweaking that can be done .

On your receiver and since it's running Audyssey you can always run on stereo ( audyssey is applied with sub ) or run Direct or Pure Direct ( no DSP ) and the speakers will hold the lower frequencies . If you don't have the Polk you should audition them and preferably with external amps , take music that you like and know well and give it a spin .


----------



## Osage_Winter

clemchem said:


> I currently have a denon 2113 (95 watts/channel) and am wondering if either of the rti8 or rti12 towers would be able to be done justice with this receiver? This system would be in a multi-use living room of ~4500 cubic feet, but not used at reference level. In facIt, the AVR rarely exceeds -20db. Usage would be 80% TV/movies and 20% internet radio/mp3. Thanks for any help!


I am in a similar situation as you, running an Onkyo 605 with 90 watts a channel which feeds RTi12s (and the rest of my speaker layout); take all these speaker power ratings with a grain of salt. I have NO -- absolutely NO -- issues driving my RTi12s with my Onkyo but there are a lot of factors that come into play...are you using a sub, what will your RTi8s or RTi12s be crossed over at, etc.


----------



## Saddle

I've got a pair of 10b's in my living room, and a pair of 5's in my office/recording/mixing area. Listening only there. Not for mixing. From the old days... 

Like me...


----------

